

LXD crushes KVM in density and speed - mariuz
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/lxd-crushes-kvm-in-density-and-speed/

======
egil
How about security? Quite an important topic to simply gloss over. Comparing
containers with virtual machines without mentioning the difference in
abstraction and attack surface gives a false sense of security for the former.

